# Winter laying?



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I don't know about anyone else but my hens are laying up a storm here even in below freezing temps! Most people I talk to are surprised to hear that all my hens are still laying and I get between 2 and 6 eggs a day from my 6 hens! this is exactly what I was getting in the summer. I put it down to a good diet!
My hens get loads of greens suplimented with some insect protien in the form of dried insect bird feed and sometimes I'll even crack and egg or 2 for them to eat fresh and of course they get their laying feed and once a month they get a cup of cat food. 

They were free range up until this stupid bird flu outbreak here in Germany and I have had to build a "chicken prison" for them - although I guess you could still say they are free range since the "prison" is really just a part of my garden that I have netted off on all sides and over the top so no wild birds can get near my Ladies. The first few days they were not happy to be in "prison" and kept escaping so I bought them some hay and straw to scratch in and since then I not had and any more "prison breaks". 
The only challange I have now is keeping their water from freezing over all the time...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Congrats with your girls laying in winter, wish I could say the same. Spring is around the corner and egg production will pick up on our end soon.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine are still laying 8 to 10 a day, probably because we've had such a spring like sunny winter.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've been getting 1-1 1/2 doz a day from 30 hens.Bear in mind 2 hens are in the house recovering from injuries and several are 3 y o or older.I'm satisfied w/ their production.I even have a broody hen that keeps switching clutches.If she doesn't stay on the current one,she's getting kicked off.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm hoping to have a broody, but my roo has quit acting like a roo. My girls eggs are not fertile.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm not expecting her to hatch them.A hen goes broody and they switch clutches and I have not had a hen successfully hatch chicks in 16 yrs.I don't think my hens are dedicated enough to finish the job.Oh well,I don't want anymore chickens right now anyway.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I had a fair natural hatch 2 years ago with a partridge rock. She and her twin shared sitting. It would have been better but the nest box was on the coop floor and the fire ants got some before I realized it and moved the nest. The rocks are passed away before they could do another hatch.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Cochins are my favorite breed,they are great big balls of feathers.Cochins are poor layers but excellent setters if they would stay put.None of my other breeds go broody.That's why I bought an incubator.Sometimes,when you want something done right you have to do it yourself.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm getting 1-2 eggs per day. 
I've had silkies hatch out chicks. They will sit on rocks or air all summer, LOL


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

30 hens I get 6 eggs now if I'm lucky. 5 hens don't lay anymore. 6 hens I'm the house one of the inside ones is laying . Too cold here. .
I always wind up with a few broodys who shouldn't be broody lol..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

15 hens. 4 too old. I get a silkie egg or two, my red chicken started laying, and I've gotten 2 eggs already from a 6 year old Polish hen!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Re. Water freezing. We rigged up a lightbulb in a cookie tin and hung the watered right over it. Sitting on the tin but suspended by a. Gain so they can't tip it over. Don't have to keep running out in the freezing weather with water. I've heard of people using a heated dog water bowl.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have 2 heated dog water bowls and a heater with a metal chicken water container.
The cookie tin one is a great idea too


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've gotten an egg a day for the last 3 days from one of my Black Stars, yippeee! 
My Barred Rocks are squatting and stomping the ground...just a matter of time.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm finally getting 4 eggs almost every day from 32 hens lol...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've been getting to 12 every day from 24, but it hasn't been really winter here yet. Last year was completely different.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm getting 2 dozen or so everyday.I've got 18 dozen in my fridge right now.I had an aluminum sign made to sell eggs and I hope I don't regret it.The last time I had a sign up this 1 guy would come to buy eggs and ask me if I wanted to make some money.if you know what I mean.My dogs always barked at him even though they never barked at any body else so that put me on high alert right then.I'll have the Remington close by.Haven't received the sign yet but I'll post a pic when I get it in.It's really cute.Now we have to figure out how to hang it so that no one will steal it.People around here will steal anything for drug money.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine are picking up. I got 4 yesterday . One from a 6 or 9 year old hen.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I got 10 today out of 28 hens. Longer days are finally here and laying is slowly picking up


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've gotten 13 and 14 eggs from 24 hens the 2 or 3 days.


----------

